# Activity beenden



## Generic1 (16. Nov 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe in meiner Application 2 Activities zwischen denen ich hin und herschalten kann.
In der Activity1 hab ich auch einen Exit- Button mit dem ich die Application beenden möchte.
Das klappt so weit ganz gut - wenn ich auf den Exit- Button klicke, dann wird die Applikation beendet, wenn ich diese Anwendung dann wieder starten möchte, dann erscheint aber am Emulator- Display: 


```
Application is not installed on your phone.
```

meine Exit- Methode schaut so aus: 


```
public void onClickExitApplication(final View view) {
		super.finish();
		}
```

Was mach ich da falsch?
Vielen Dank.
lg


----------



## eRaaaa (16. Nov 2010)

Zwei Fragen:

1.) besteht das Problem noch? Wenn ja, wieso ist es als "Erledigt" markiert, wenn du das Problem lösen konntest, wäre es gut, wenn du für alle Anderen deinen Lösungsweg beschreiben könntest, dann kann man mit dem Thread auch etwas anfangen 

(sollte das Problem noch bestehen: )
2.) "wenn ich diese Anwendung dann wieder starten möchte" <-- was genau meinst du jetzt damit? Wirklich nur die Applikation? Also per Anwendungen/Menü-Eintrag im Emulator? Oder meinst du, wenn du den Emulator erneut startest? 
Was sagt denn die Debug-Ausgabe/LogCat?


----------



## Generic1 (16. Nov 2010)

Ich habe meine Android App immer mit einem Doppelklick gestartet bekam aber manchmal die Fehlermeldung von oben. Ich hab dann einfach den App- Link gelöscht und einen neuen auf den Desktop gegeben, Dann ist es wieder gegangen.
lg


----------

